# granular activated-carbon absorption



## BAMA_ICE

Hola. estoy traduciendo un texto de química y me he topado con algunos términos que no conozco a ver si me aclaran la película, por decirlo de alguna forma...

Removing volatile organic compounds (VOCs) from water include *granular activated-carbon absorption*,.


El término es lo que está en negrilla, sé que absorbtion es absorción pero lo demás no sé- ¿Gránulos activos de carbón?


----------



## Crisbeato

Carbón activado granular.


----------



## Fredys

Hola:
Efectivamente "granular activated carbon" es carbón granular activado, pero dejame que te explico:
Este tipo de carbón se llama activado, ya que esta acondicionado para ser un adsorbente, y la presentacion es en polvo o en gránulos, siendo esta última la mas comercial. 
El nombre del fenómeno es ADSORCIÓN, y no absorción. Desconozco el tipo de literatura que estás traduciendo, pero mi sugerencia es:
remover los compuestos orgánicos volátiles del agua incluye la adsorción en carbón activado granular.


----------



## BAMA_ICE

Vale, sí que se aprende en este foro. muchas gracias. Pues te doy luces, es un trabajo que me pidieron sobre el usar diferentes procesos de eliminación de contaminantes en el agua, es un texto sobre química.


----------



## 0scar

...El nombre del fenómeno es ADSORCIÓN, y no absorción... 

Pero el original a traducir dice  *absorption* y no *adsorption.*
Y en inglés también hay diferencia entre ambas palabras.


----------



## lpfr

Sí, Oscar, eso es lo que dice el original. Pero sin embargo, es Fredys quien tiene razón. El carbón activo/activado a*d*sorbe y no absorbe.
  La diferencia es que la absorción se hace en el volumen, como en una esponja. La a*d*sorción se hace sobre la superficie y no en el volumen. 
  Es el original que es incorrecto.


----------



## 0scar

¿Y qué hay que hacer? ¿Corregir el original o traducir?


----------



## lpfr

0scar said:


> ¿Y qué hay que hacer? ¿Corregir el original o traducir?


  Interesante tu pregunta.
  Creo que cuando se trata de un texto "literario" o que no se trata de ciencias exactas, se puede traducir cualquier tontería.
  Pero cuando se trata de ciencias exactas, no. 

Si es posible, lo mejor es comunicar el error al autor. Si no, hay que corregirlo y poner, eventualmente, una N. de T.
Pero esa es mi opinión personal. Cada traductor debe decidir por sí mismo.


----------



## melawen

¡Hola! Tengo una duda terrible. ¡Por favor, aclarar! 

Según entiendo, *carbón = coal, carbono= carbon*. ¿Es así? ¿Por qué veo que se traduce "carbon" como "carbón", si hasta donde yo sé (que obviamente puedo estar equivocada) es un falso cognado? ¡Saludos!


----------



## rodelu2

En inglés hay "carbon", el elemento químico, "coal" que se extrae de la mina, y "charcoal" vegetal (carbón de leña). En español hay solamente "carbono" para el elemento y "carbón" para los demás. Carbón es correcto para el activado que es de origen vegetal y suele llamarse "activated charcoal".


----------



## olimpia91

"Activated carbon, also called activated charcoal, activated coal, or carbo activatus, is a form of carbon processed to be riddled with small, low-volume pores that increase the surface area available for adsorption or chemical reactions. Activated is sometimes substituted with active."

El proceso del carbón activado se basa en producir un carbón a partir de materiales como: cortezas de almendras, cáscara de coco, turba, petróleo, brea y polímeros, nueces, palmeras u otras maderas, y carbón mineral.

Wikipedia


----------



## melawen

Muchísimas gracias. Debí investigar más aún antes de preguntar. A veces como que no se me ocurre por dónde más buscar  Mil gracias otra vez.


----------

